# ATI's new 4800 GPU! Will they be able to take down 9800GTX and 9800GX2 of NVIDIA?



## pk_chester (Apr 30, 2008)

See ATi launched thir new losers the 4800 series GPUs and are daunting that they are faster and more powerful than NVIDIA's 9800GTX and 9800GX2 while being easy on the pocket and I dont give a ****. Still they will not be able to beat NVIDIA. What say guys? Whats your poll?


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 30, 2008)

Till now i have heard that 3870X2 beats 8800gts hands down... i am not a benchmarker but am saying after reading the reviews... i myself am waiting for the new ATI cards to come and will buy that then


----------



## napster007 (Apr 30, 2008)

pk_chester said:


> See ATi launched thir new losers the 4800 series GPUs and are daunting that they are faster and more powerful than NVIDIA's 9800GTX and 9800GX2 while being easy on the pocket and I dont give a ****. Still they will not be able to beat NVIDIA. What say guys? Whats your poll?



hey newbie.....dont insult just because they don't have a card to match up to the 9800. See their mid range and performance cards....they are way cheaper than....the nvidia. i'm a nvidia user,,but it dosent mean that i'll go insulting ati. they have their own pro's and cons.

next time....read your article before u post


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

^^yeah


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 30, 2008)

^^^^ +1


----------



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

Hey napster I just joined the forums dosent mean i am a newbie! I know what I am posting! And yeah ATi is gonna be beaten for sure!


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

^^^^ better dont just give comments... let them compete first and then we can decide which is better


----------



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

sure but stick with NVIDIA till your last breath!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 1, 2008)

@pk chester
So u r not a noob?Then ur definitely a very biased person(Go,join nvidia fanboy's association).
By the way,3870x2 already beats 8800 ultra(which is about 20% faster than 9800gtx) in most benchmarks.My question is,will the next generation amd cards be able to beat real next gen nvidia(ie RV770 vs GT200) which will take at least another 3-4 months to get released by the looks of it.So Ati would definitely have the advantage for now(They are claiming a performance increase of 50%,which would obliterate the current gen cards,way above 9800gtx).

My bet is still on nvidia's GT200;but now that crossfire(&sli) platforms have matured,it would always be the performance/price that should count.Besides,ati has already said that they are focussing on multiple gpu cards while nvidia(hypocrites are focusing on very fast single GPU cards.

By the way,where did u get the info that 4800 has released,it is only in production right?.


----------



## ancientrites (May 2, 2008)

napster007 said:


> hey newbie.....dont insult just because they don't have a card to match up to the 9800. See their mid range and performance cards....they are way cheaper than....the nvidia. i'm a nvidia user,,but it dosent mean that i'll go insulting ati. they have their own pro's and cons.
> 
> next time....read your article before u post



+1 we simply cannot under estimate amd ati.


----------



## x3060 (May 2, 2008)

rightly said . . dont underestimate ati . . they are very good cards . . my current one is 7600 gt my future upgrade will surely be ati . . . right now they have excellent solutions . . am open to any card which suits my wallet . . both are not my own companys . . so i have no feelings towards them . i just want one that works well with in my reach thats all


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 2, 2008)

@pk_chester
The statement u just gave says it everythin bout ur knowledge

BTW 9800GX2 will be competing HD4800 X2 and not HD 4800.
Its the 9800GTX which competes HD 4800. And just go thru the specs of the HD 4xxx. It seems by far more superior than the 9800. 

And BTW did u know that HD 3870 X2 already beats even 8800GT SLI??

Me too have nvidia cards 7600GT and 8600GT. But still i like ATI much. Nowadays its dem who brings cutting edge like 55nm, GDDR4,5 etc and DX 10.1 and ring bus technology.  And still they are able to keep the prices low.


----------



## pk_chester (May 2, 2008)

So you think GDDR4-5 helps? No they dont! PCIe 2.0 has a bandwidth limit my friend! And if you compare the *beep*****ing*beep* 3870x2 with a 8800GTX than its a no deal! 3870x2 is dual GPU card and the 8800GTX is a single GPU one! Man common! 9900 series card are gonna beat the hell outta ATi 4800! And yes the 9800 GX2 easily beats the 3870x2! So you have it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 2, 2008)

U didnt get it.
I never compared the HD 3870X2 with a 1/5yr old 8800GTX. 
I was comparing HD 3870 X2 with 8800GT SLI. So both are dual GPU ones.

And how do u compare a 40k 9800GX2 with a 20k HD 3870 X2???
nyway, everybody has their own views.  Why start a new thread for such old topics??
theres been lots of thread more than 3 months old on the news nd specs of HD 4xxx...why start new ones just to express ur hate towards ATI??

@ajayashish
ya, thats a better idea


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

noob alert.....lol.....

let the two prod hit market and *YOU* buy them both and then post it here we all will agree.....


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

x3060 said:


> . . so i have no feelings towards them .


how inhuman


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 2, 2008)

pk_chester said:


> So you think GDDR4-5 helps? No they dont! PCIe 2.0 has a bandwidth limit my friend! And if you compare the *beep*****ing*beep* 3870x2 with a 8800GTX than its a no deal! 3870x2 is dual GPU card and the 8800GTX is a single GPU one! Man common! 9900 series card are gonna beat the hell outta ATi 4800! And yes the 9800 GX2 easily beats the 3870x2! So you have it



Yeah 9800gx2 does sure beat 3870x2 but is really overpriced for its performance.3870x2 is a better choice(provided u dont have sli/crossfire-capable mobos or dont want to bother with the sli/crossfire hassles).GDDR5 is supposed to be 3 times faster than GDDR3 so it may help in clocking the cards higher resulting in better performance.Right now,PCI-Express 2 is more a future proof option rather than for increasing performance.So,maybe the next gen card would be able to utilize the bandwidth of pci-express 2 to the full extent.

PS:I also hope that 99xx beats 48xx series which will lead to better performing card coming to the market sooner & at a cheaper price.(I could have a 8800 gt for 7k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

Did u guys noticed this
This might be a rumor but what if it is right!


----------



## pk_chester (May 4, 2008)

Have you ever heard of that site?


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2008)

@pk chester....i own a 3870x2 and byfar it beats everything in the market except for the 9800gx2...the 9800gx2 is twice its price but not twice the performance...just compare the 3dmark results or any other benchmark for tat matter...for ex:
9800gx2 with Q6600 at 3.0Ghz=17452
3870x2 with q6600 at 3.0Ghz=17212
(all benchmark results are viewed in the 3dmark result comparing tool in their website)
mine scores only 16455 cus i have a dumb intel board....i dont think its worth 20k more for just tat lilttle performance increase...and the 3870x2 even beats the more expensive 9800GTX...plus if u have a crossfire board u can use any 2 ati cards in crossfire so ur old card wont go to waste...but for nvidia u have to buy an identical card.U cant put an 8800gtx and an 8800gt under sli but u can put a 3870x2 and 3850/3870 under crossfire...so its much more futureproof...chek this out:
*lly316.blogspot.com/2008/03/geforce-9800-gx2-vs-radeon-hd-3870-x2_13.html
the 3870x2 performs even better than the 9800gx2 with AA


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2008)

@pk_chester
any more explanation?


----------



## napster007 (May 4, 2008)

@pk chester : Dude i'm telling you....don't support ur argument because the comparison u make is not fair. 

PS : U'll get slammed here if u don't post sensible stuff! so think before u post! good luck


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I see there is a heated debate....good old nvidia vs ATI, well I for one, am using the 1900XT pretty happy with it, was planning to buy either the 9800GTX or the 3870GX2, was inclined towards the latter, simply because its got more bang for the buck, and also I can hybrid crosfire it or even get another 3870gx2 go qua cross fire.

Just for mr.pk_chester
*en.expreview.com/2008/04/03 [...] review/13/ 

Also 
*www.guru3d.com/article/content/516/1/ 

But i have decided to put my shopping on hold for a month after seeing the leaked benchies of the 4870. Dunno if its the rite decision but I have waited this long...wats another 30 days.

Anyways now coming back to this topic, mr.pk_chester, as already pointed out by other members, its not rite for you go around insulting one manuf. jus coz ur loyality lies elsewhere.

Its coz of the rivalry between the 2 that the end user (us) reap the maximum benefit, if there was no ATI, you would have nVIDIA fleecing customers, or the vice versa.

I have owned the 5200fx earlier and now the ATI 1900XT, so I am not one to take sides (alltho i have a soft corner for AMD CPU's despite owning a C2D!) my point being its best for the 2 giants to slug it out..and from the rumors its gonna be one hell of a summer, more bang for the buck for us.

I really hope ATI can perform this time, and not flatter to deceive as they have done in the past, and then nVIDIA to match or even better it!

Lets wait and much!

PS-In the meanwhile I am stuck with my 1900XT


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

amitash said:


> @pk chester....i own a 3870x2 and byfar it beats everything in the market except for the 9800gx2...the 9800gx2 is twice its price but not twice the performance...just compare the 3dmark results or any other benchmark for tat matter...for ex:
> 9800gx2 with Q6600 at 3.0Ghz=17452
> 3870x2 with q6600 at 3.0Ghz=17212
> (all benchmark results are viewed in the 3dmark result comparing tool in their website)
> ...



Corrction!
ATi cards always score better in 3Dmark compared to nVidia cards. But actual performance is in games, because thats why we need graphics card, for playing games! I know there are other graphic uses of the graphics card but 9800GX2 performs better than 3870x2, though there is good point there about the price and 3870x2 does pose better value for money but still performance wise 9800GX2 is better.

One thing i agree from u is better utility of X-Fire. Thats true, ATi cards can also run 2 different cards whereas SLI require identical cards.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 5, 2008)

As per the rumors  even HD 4870 beats 9800GTX and GX2. Guess how powerful the HD 4870 X2 will be? which too is also on the HD 4xxx lineup.


----------



## jasku (May 5, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> As per the rumors  even HD 4870 beats 9800GTX and GX2. Guess how powerful the HD 4870 X2 will be? which too is also on the HD 4xxx lineup.



Absolutely cant wait for the launch!...


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2008)

the 4870 and the 4870x2 will probably be unbeatable by nvidias current cards....maybe the 9900s might stand a chance though
@keith...ati cards may perform better in 3dmark but also check out the gaming benchmarks...yes the 9800gx2 outperforms it in all games but not but a huge margin


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

@pk chester:
Dont underestimate ATi cards. They are the best cards available in the market(considering the price performance ratio).
The 3870X2 is the best card that you can buy right now. The others are way too expensive for the kind of performance that they offer.
And FYI, the 3870X2 doesnt have the proper drivers right now afaik. And if they get the right drivers then it will be awesome. Just wait and watch and during that time, stop making some stupid, ignorant comments about ATI.
And the 3870X2 runs at ~60C max under load which means that you can OC a lot to get more out of it.

BTW, my user name has nothing to do with this post


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 5, 2008)

@nvidia

AFAIK most of the 3870x2 driver problems are solved.Only the quad-crossfire option needs to be implemented well.It really comes to me as a surprise to hear that 3870x2 runs so cool.Reviews indicated quite the opposite.(Is it with stock coolers?)

Man,4870 beating 9800gx2(by 25 %) seems too good to be true.More than  performance jump(for 4870x2)?.Lets see.Would be very nice if it comes true.
Maybe when playing games,the difference may be 15% or so,but still very very good.Would serve Nvidia right for resting on their laurels,if they cant come up with a v.good card.

AMD,please please give us a good dual core processor.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 5, 2008)

Let me also say something.
The minus point of ATI cards is the availibility at my place.
U have to go for searching & searching for ATI cards.
Wherever i go they will recommend me to purchase a NVIDIA card.lol.
I don't know what's so special with NVIDIA card.

Also, the ATI 780 G chipset is still not available at my place!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
No motherboard is available now, which has 780 G chipst, isn't that weired or call it amazing.

So, i m simply waiting for that mobo.

So, does anybody know, what's wrong with ATI???


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

i dont think anything is wrong with ATI.
most ppl, including me, simply prefer the Intel-Nvidia combo.


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @nvidia
> 
> AFAIK most of the 3870x2 driver problems are solved.Only the quad-crossfire option needs to be implemented well.It really comes to me as a surprise to hear that 3870x2 runs so cool.Reviews indicated quite the opposite.(Is it with stock coolers?)
> 
> ...



+1 to this!!!


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

OFFTOPIC.
Doesnt matter whats consequences gonna be. Even if ATI AMD defeats nvidia still i would stick with nvidia because of its goodwill and not merging with intel or amd.speaking of 9800gtx is overall dissapointment and there is no major difference between 9800gtx and 8800gtx on games except for hybrid technology not sure.i hope 9900gtx would be right choice for my upgrade.Here again nvidia is not revealing anything on 9900gtx.Dont know wats going on in their mind


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 6, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> OFFTOPIC.
> Doesnt matter whats consequences gonna be. Even if ATI AMD defeats nvidia still i would stick with nvidia because of its goodwill and not merging with intel or amd.speaking of 9800gtx is overall dissapointment and there is no major difference between 9800gtx and 8800gtx on games except for hybrid technology not sure.i hope 9900gtx would be right choice for my upgrade.Here again nvidia is not revealing anything on 9900gtx.Dont know wats going on in their mind



Seriously, what makes u think that AMD hasn't "*goodwill*". AMD was the first to introduce Dual-Core CPU's, First one to give DX10.1 to world. There are more innovations too but thats about it.
I don't think that everyone will buy nVidia GPU if ATi beats nVidia with HD 4870 and offer cheaper price.

Its value for money that matters.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 6, 2008)

> Seriously, what makes u think that AMD hasn't "*goodwill*". AMD was the first to introduce Dual-Core CPU's, First one to give DX10.1 to world. There are more innovations too but thats about it.
> I don't think that everyone will buy nVidia GPU if ATi beats nVidia with HD 4870 and offer cheaper price.
> 
> Its value for money that matters.



+1


----------



## nish_higher (May 6, 2008)

i dont see any reason for underestimating ATi / AMD ,they still have great vfm and they will come up with some good stuff soon..its not always abt performance .


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

@ keith_i_snyder2:  bro u misunderstood me...i didnt say anything bad,criticized nor  like amdati has no goodwill did i? by the way i notice your signature even now you still own good old nvidia.even i used own that series from leadtek.

Definitely ppl will opt for amdati graphic card becoz of price slash and various factor but then there are those consumers who are addicted to nvidia.no matter how much you convince them to change they would stick to their brand be it amdati or nvidia and i am with nvidia.but i am happy for amd ati as they are doing their best for their consumers.


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

Hey you guys are total debaters! If I compare an ATi card launched a few months back with a latest NVIDIA card than you say it isnt fair cause NVIDIA is a newer card but you guys compare 9800GX2 and the 4870??? That card is still not launched! And I dont know whats up with the ****tards at ATi and AMD they will not be able to beat the 9900 series! Period. And yes if NVIDIA is going to launch a 9900GX2(sure they will) than ATi is gone for ****ing good!


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

^^^^ mind ur language... why the hell are u so biased and wanna fight for something which will do no one good... u like Nvidia so be with that... someone like ATI let them be with that... will u get some bucks if Nvidia sales increase or will u loose anything... .. we can compare performce but not fight on something which is of no use...


----------



## amitash (May 6, 2008)

^^^+1 consider this...the nvidia 8-series and the ati 3xxx series have been together a good while now...the 3xxx series was their answer to nvidias 8 series...now the 4xxx series is the answer to the nvidia 9 series...so wat if the card releases a few months later....it doesnt really matter imo...for eg:they released the PS3 a few months after Xbox 360 so does tat mean we cant compare ps3 and X360 as  ps3 was released later???...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2008)

Very True
+1


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

_/*Edited for indecency*_/


----------



## Hitboxx (May 6, 2008)

pk_chester said:


> ATI sucks donkey's balls! The ****ing company ran by shitty scumbags can go bust their hanging balls with a damn freaky hammer and shove it up their mom's ass and i dont care! They are mother****ing retarded alcoholic unreligious minded mother****ing-cock sucking-crazy tit sucking-not wearing underwear people!!!!!!! I am gonna blow their ass a 1000 feet in the mother****ing sky!


All done? Do you want to know how we deal with these kind of posts here?

_One more outburst and I pull the plug._


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

hey Hitboxx who are you?  no really i am here for some time only and dont know much people!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 6, 2008)

pk_chester said:


> ATI sucks donkey's balls! The ****ing company ran by shitty scumbags can go bust their hanging balls with a damn freaky hammer and shove it up their mom's ass and i dont care! They are mother****ing retarded alcoholic unreligious minded mother****ing-cock sucking-crazy tit sucking-not wearing underwear people!!!!!!! I am gonna blow their ass a 1000 feet in the mother****ing sky!


Dude, mind your language. You are posting in a public tech forum, not a porn forum!

You don't like ATi, fine... paint whatever you've posted on a board and put it up on your gate!!! 

Ontopic: I think ATi cards are great VFM. They need to repeat a K7 (Athlon) in the GPU market to make their presence felt.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 6, 2008)

pk_chester said:
			
		

> hey Hitboxx who are you? no really i am here for some time only and dont know much people!



Just be normal and you will get to know everyone.

I Am Legend


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

@@pk. you can't even if you want to coz this place is for civilized techies. No place for half-knowledged unfriendly guys.


----------



## pk_chester (May 6, 2008)

ATi cards are BAD really WORST things i have ever seen!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 6, 2008)

Enough! use the Normal language. No more offtopic posts.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2008)

so he did show what he really was!!!!! shame to humanity such indescent fools exists

all his threads shows how *ignorant yet proud*(lol) he was....phheeewwwww
thnx hitboxx


----------



## saqib_khan (May 6, 2008)

It seems like people in Rajkot talk only like this 

BTW, y r his posts count is always 4????


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 6, 2008)

^^he is banned from here.....for gud reasons, read the above posts and u will c wat dat guy was blabbing


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2008)

@khansaqib101
replys in Gamerz nd chit chat session dun count
only QnA, H/W, S/W, reviews etc counts



khansaqib101 said:


> It seems like people in Rajkot talk only like this



But Gandhiji was a gud man


----------



## pk_chester2 (May 7, 2008)

Ahh my revival!!  Well **** Gandhiji we were talking about ATi offtopic poster! **** YOU d0m1nat0r

khansaqib101 
why dont you go and suck on your mom's ****?

**** Gandhiji we are talking aboout Ati!  **** YOU DOMINATOR!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

can someone please remove the above post


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

*@pk_chester2, *Why do you want to keep on doing this? If you want to join in proper, stop acting this way and be normal. Else I can go on about forever.

Banned again.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

Requesting the thread to be closed!!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Granted. I too see no point in continuing this thread. _If anyone wants it to remain open, just pm me._


----------

